# Fiddler crabs



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Does any one know of a place around cherry grove where i can purchase fiddler crabs. Trying to catch some sheepshead next time im down there.

Preciate it.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

No need to buy fids....Just prowl around under bridges and in the marshes at low tide...turn over rocks, pilings, etc, and if they are out you can get all you need in a matter of a few minutes.... They will keep for several days in a bucket, as long as you keep them in a cool, shady, place. I have a friend who keeps them ALL THE TIME, in a wash tub in his garage....not sure what he feeds them, but he says they will live forever as long as you rinse them in fresh water before putting them in the tub.

Good luck.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

how easy are they to catch. Is there anyway to catch them in a bait trap. I usually get minnows but occasionally get a crab. Any special bait that will work good.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I've never tried to trap them....Always just grab 'em with my hands and put 'em in a bucket. Turn over a rock, grab 'em! Find a bunch of 'em in the marsh....Grab 'em. 

Gonna be tough finding them right now, as they are dug in against the cold weather. Best bet will be to hunt 'em in the middle of the day when it's the warmest. Don't waste a whole lot of time looking, If there are none under the first bridge or piece of marsh you stop at, there probably are not any.

If you REALLY want 'em you can dig them out. Just look for the holes in the mud...One turn of a shovel will usually get a few.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I wont be down til the third week of may. They should be out by then. While we are on the bait topic, do you think the mullet will be schooling in the shallows by then. Sure wouldnt mind havin a few of those to throw for bait.


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

rr dosen't the dnr frown on the practice of digging fiddlers? i thought it was illegal to dig em. fishing for an answer since i haven't fished for much lately.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey Bigdaddy, wetlands (marsh) are federally protected. It is illegal to disturb them in any way. But I have a hard time believing that the law would mess with anyone who was getting a few fiddlers for bait. 

Turning over rocks???? have not heard of that one.

Digging um', way too messy and unproductive for me.

Grabbing um' is my preferred method.

Fiddler Trap: I have not tried this but sounds like it would work. 1. Get a gallon milk jug. 2. Cut off the pouring end, down to were it starts to taper out. 3. Dig a hole in a spot with lots of fiddlers around, hole needs to be deep enough and wide enough to put your milk jug in just below ground level. 4. Put your jug in the hole. 5. Then drive the fiddlers in the direction of the jug. The fleeing fiddlers will drop in the jug and be trapped. Kinda like a fiddler round-up of sorts.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I dont fully understand the round up. U just chase them towards the bucket and they fall in?


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

To use the trap method you need to make a V with two boards about couple of feet long and plant the bucket or can inside the point. Chase them into the vee and the boards act as rails, kind of like pigs to slaughter, to run them into the trap at the top. I've never done this, but that is the preferred trapping method. We always use the "snatch and toss" method. Snatch 'em up and toss 'em in the bucket.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

gotcha, Hey MB, do you know of any shops down there that sell the things just in case i cant catch any.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

bigdaddy77 said:


> rr dosen't the dnr frown on the practice of digging fiddlers? i thought it was illegal to dig em. fishing for an answer since i haven't fished for much lately.


Folks have been digging them all my life on the Jekyll Causeway, never heard of anyone being bothered by the man........

As for turning over rocks...I find 'em under the fishing bridges along the causeway, Turn over a rock and grab 'em. That may be illegal, too, but lots of folks do it.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

I don't know of anywhere to buy fiddlers, only a few places for mud minnows. I try to catch my own bait unless absolutely necessary. Bait you catch is fresher and that usually catches more fish. You'll be able to find fiddlers in May though. 

Take a left at the second light on Sea Mtn. Hwy, between Boulineau's Shell, with the car wash, and the Quick Stop and go straight. You'll see a sharp turn and an open bay area you can fish. At low tide you can walk right down beside the two round houses that look like mushrooms and pick up fiddlers hand over fist.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

How easy is it to walk out there? You dont sink in the mud at all? And what other bait do you think will be swimming around during the third week of may. Preciate all the help.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

The small bay type area is attached to the creeks that run between CG and LIttle River Neck. The place by the houses is almost like a small beach, your feet may get a little muddy, but it isn't bad. You'll probably also see finger mullet swimming around in the creeks that time of year.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I didnt know if the finger mullet would be in yet or not. Thanks for the help for the crabs.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

finger mullet won't show until July. If you go way back in the creeks on falling water and search the holes you may catch a few. However, it is much easier to use mud minnows and that is what everything is feeding on at that time anyway. Just before you get to the bay area from the water tank to new parking area, are dead end streets where one arm bandits can be gathered also.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I have a minnow trap. Does anyone know of a good place to put it out. Caught a few muds last year but mostly pinfish. This was on 54th.


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

the info shared on this sight is awesome and very timely. keep up the great work guys.. i usually look like a crack head running around the marsh stabbing at the ground. fatback we might go to the hole at low in the morn for crab bait and go to the pier with the baskets stop by ifin' you ain't busy.


----------



## Crabnasty bait (Sep 18, 2020)

hokieboy said:


> gotcha, Hey MB, do you know of any shops down there that sell the things just in case i cant catch any.


I can get you all the fiddler crabs you need call or text me 850-295-2251


----------

